# New Rikon midi lathe on sale.



## woodtickgreg

I went to my local woodcraft store today to look at the new rikon midi lathe. It is on sale for a $100 dollars off introductory price of $549.99. This is a lot of lathe for the money in my opinion. Rikon also has an excellent reputation for customer service after the sale. Here are my first impressions. It is a true midi, big and beefy, has a longer bed than the new jet lathes for a lot less money. One thing that really impressed me was that it has a 1" tool post like a full sized lathe, not a skinny little 5/8" post. A bigger post will be more stable and have less chatter. I like the way the top opens up on the headstock and a little door on the side with no knobs for access to change the ribbed belt for 3 variable speeds. The only thing I did not like about it was that it only goes down to 250 rpm, but that's not a deal breaker for me. It has a locking spindle and full indexing. The finish on the bed ways could be a little smoother but they are not horrible. I am in the market for 2 lathes, a new midi and a full size. This midi is just what I have been looking for, I will go back in a week to get one. 1"x8tpi spindle, comes with a drive spur, live center, knock out rod, spindle wrench, faceplate, and a on board tool holder. This thing is pretty big for a small lathe, dwarfs most other mini/midi's. You won't want to pick this thing up and move it a lot. Here's a few pics I took with my cell phone.

View attachment 62705

Nice how the top opens up for belt pulley changes and to view the indexer. Nice hand wheel too. View attachment 62706

Very solid tail stock with 2 inches of travel and a scale marked on the spindle. View attachment 62707

Variable speed readout with reverse, the variable speed knob felt very nice and smooth. View attachment 62708

I like the little door to access the lower pulleys, no knobs to fiddle with, a magnetic catch works well. View attachment 62709

And this is the 1" post on the tool rest! That I really like.
View attachment 62710
Needless to say I was pretty impressed with this new Rikon midi. I have been looking for awhile now for a new midi/mini. I like the new jets but man are they pricey. All of the others just seemed cheap and light duty to me. I looked at the nova's too and they just where not what I was looking for. I am glad I waited. I am going to purchase this lathe next weekend. Now for the full size lathe hunt.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I noticed today while reading the sales flyer that they also have the 14" deluxe bandsaw on sale for $799... another extremely great deal on an excellent piece of machinery.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Let us know what you think after you've used it. I've got an old POS no-name lathe that I don't really know what I'm doing with, but seeing what everyone posts on here makes me want to upgrade the lathe and dip my toe in the turning world.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> Let us know what you think after you've used it. I've got an old POS no-name lathe that I don't really know what I'm doing with, but seeing what everyone posts on here makes me want to upgrade the lathe and dip my toe in the turning world.


Careful........turning will suck you in, especially once you get a decent lathe. Then there's all the expensive tooling and chucks and stuff..............But I say just jump right in with both feet! I love turning.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> turning will suck you in



That's what I'm afraid of! I already don't have enough time or space for the flat work I do, besides all the money I can see flying out that I don't have!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> That's what I'm afraid of! I already don't have enough time or space for the flat work I do, besides all the money I can see flying out that I don't have!


Mini's and midi's don't take up that much room, plus you can sell some of your stuff to make money to by more tools! lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan Sweet

There is a Turing withdrawal group that meets each night and they turn together ofr 12 hours in support of their turning habit. They frequently discuss what do with the strange people claiming to be spouses that frequent their homes. But, in general they deal with any potential guilt and debt resulting from addiction to turning.

:)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc

I'll be interested to hear your feedback, Love my Delta 46-460 but with the issues I'm having not sure if I want to rely on it once it gets fixed under warranty or move it down the road and replace and this looks perfect....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray

Greg you should work for rikon!!
I'm sold, can't wait

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Alan Sweet said:


> There is a Turing withdrawal group that meets each night and they turn together ofr 12 hours in support of their turning habit. They frequently discuss what do with the strange people claiming to be spouses that frequent their homes. But, in general they deal with any potential guilt and debt resulting from addiction to turning.
> 
> You know, it's funny, we have a Flat-workers group that sounds just like that!


----------



## Sprung

These aren't my pictures, but this is the lathe I have and currently use. It's done what I've asked of it so far, but I definitely want to upgrade it sometime and would probably be looking at a good midi lathe. Thanks for the notes/review on the Rikon, Greg. I'll have to keep it in mind as an option for whenever that day comes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

Your excitement about this new lathe is contagious! Sure hope it even exceeds your expectations! Keep us informed. Chuck


----------



## TimR

Good writeup Greg. This looks like a fine lathe, I'll have to see if our local WC has it, I suspect it does or will. The comments about the beefier toolpost do take this machine up a notch from others in it's class, every little bit of extra beef helps when it comes to a lathe and it's accessories. 
Folks looking for a new midi in the price range of 500-700 bucks would be hard pressed to find a likely better value. I will say the old Rikon 70-100 lathes used by our local clubs have been workhorses that take quite a beating and keep on running like champs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I just got a refund check for my overpaid escrow acct on my mortgage!!!I wasn't expecting that. New lathe is going to happen sooner, maybe tomorrow if I get off work at a decent time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

woodtickgreg said:


> I just got a refund check for my overpaid escrow acct on my mortgage!!!I wasn't expecting that. New lathe is going to happen sooner, maybe tomorrow if I get off work at a decent time.


Hey... I got one of those too! But mine was 2 months ago. My mortgage payment does go down $30 beginning next month though... never would have imagined my homeowners insurance would actually go DOWN.


----------



## woodtickgreg

JR Custom Calls said:


> Hey... I got one of those too! But mine was 2 months ago. My mortgage payment does go down $30 beginning next month though... never would have imagined my homeowners insurance would actually go DOWN.


My mortgage payment went down $50 starting in Dec.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Well, now I'm just jealous. Just think, if you put that $50 back every month that you would have been spending, you could buy all kinds of new toys.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The PenSmith

Although I don't need a new lathe I did see the WC flyer today and I too was impressed with features for the price. Agreed, the 250 rpm can be faster than many of us would like, me included. Please post your thoughts after you have turned on it for while.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

So... what is it that makes 250 rpm's so high? My lathe only goes down to 450, but I've never come across a situation that I've ever decided having a slower speed would benefit me.


----------



## DavidDobbs

My 1642 goes down to 52 rpm it is great for CA or other finishing.
That's why I want a 1221 it is so handy.
I have 2 1220's but neither are vs.

Dave

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

JR Custom Calls said:


> So... what is it that makes 250 rpm's so high? My lathe only goes down to 450, but I've never come across a situation that I've ever decided having a slower speed would benefit me.


The lower speeds are better for applying finsh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well I went and picked it up today! Heavy little sucker, 125lbs with the box. When I was younger I would have just picked it up and carried it down the stairs to the shop, now I am older and wiser so I used a dolly. First impressions again, well packed so far, I don't hear any rattling or parts moving about.

So hear she is on the shop floor. Box looks pretty good so far.




Nice.




How about this, a 5 year warranty! I hadn't even asked about that. And the company phone number right on the box below the warranty term. Now that's confidence in their product imo. 


Now it is killing me to not unpack this thing right away but I have to go in to work early tomorrow and I have to get to bed early tonight. I know me and if I started to mess with it the a.d.d. would kick in and I wouldn't stop fiddling with it, LOL. Besides I don't want to rush anything and want to put this together right and give it a proper review of the process. More to come.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

Greg, I'll be looking forward to seeing the pics as you get it set up and start putting it through its paces. I'll also be looking forward to hearing what you think of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Greg if I know you... you will break this down piece by piece in your sleep, plan a few tweaks and toss and turn all night. You will awake with a great plan but tired as hell... sound about right?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

NYWoodturner said:


> Greg if I know you... you will break this down piece by piece in your sleep, plan a few tweaks and toss and turn all night. You will awake with a great plan but tired as hell... sound about right?


Yup, lol.


----------



## Schroedc

Wow, 5 year warranty is impressive, I wonder what their warranty service turn around is like if you do need it.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Schroedc said:


> Wow, 5 year warranty is impressive, I wonder what their warranty service turn around is like if you do need it.


2-3 days... and they'll stay on the phone and walk you through how to replace the parts. Superb service. Rod is the guy that I've spoken with 3 or 4 of the 4 or 5 times I've called, and the last call lasted well over an hour, involved a couple emails exchanging pictures, and ultimately, a total and final resolution to my issue that I had with my bandsaw. Parts are sent priority mail from california, but generally arrive in 2 days. Only negative is their office hours are like 8-5 eastern, which is my work time.. but that's what sick time is for ;)

No call center... these are guys that know/use the products, and if I'm not mistaken, have models readily available to look at hands on if the need arises.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 2


----------



## barry richardson

Just caught up on this thread. Looks like you got a great lathe, if I were in the market, I think it would be my choice as well. A couple of things I don't like about my Jet midi are improved on this one. A spring loaded indexing pin (on Jets you have to screw a pin in, this lame design extends up through the Powermatics as well) and a beefier Banjo/tool rest. Don't think I need 2 Midi's ........ but maybe.........hmmmmmm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

Schroedc said:


> Wow, 5 year warranty is impressive, I wonder what their warranty service turn around is like if you do need it.


amazing customer service!!!! problem for me was how often i needed to use it 5 yrs or so ago i taught class a JCCFS brand new studio they had rikon 16 inch BS that was what we were to use that week told my assistant to beat it and see how it took it as i was in market for new BS and did not want to pay for laguna or other high dollar saw. It passed muster that week. Bought one and the games began 6 sets of bearings, and get this 9 motors the capacitor was to small for the start up they sent me new stuff every time within he hour,
got to speak directly to engineer in Massachusets. They finally paid for me to put on a 3 hp marathon motor, ( little cobbling)n and i changed the speed pulley to increase the FPS as it was dragging along and kickin the old motors butt. They also sent me an extra motor of the old vriety for a spare. But i havent needed it scince marathon motor was installed
now the saw is a beast . Hope that helps ya colin cl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

After nursing my little midi along yesterday wondering if I could even finsih that pepper mill I got to thinking about that new Rikon sitting in a box in a basement in Michigan. Man I have got to be able to keep this thing going for a while but it's on bailing wire and duct tape. I will probably do whatever it takes to get this one back up to snuff instead of buying a new one, but it will take some metal shop time time to do that. Sure would like to have one with VS and a stouter motor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss

JR Custom Calls said:


> these are guys that know/use the products, and if I'm not mistaken, have models readily available to look at hands on if the need arises.



True enough -- both Rod and Steve (the head guy, not sure if he's the president) are good guys. They made their showroom/repair shop available to my turning club for a few meetings, and either or both of them stayed around till maybe 9:30pm those nights. They let us use the showroom machinery.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Right now I wish I had the money, Just talked to the service center that has my Delta and it'll be mid next week at he earliest to get it back.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

duncsuss said:


> True enough -- both Rod and Steve (the head guy, not sure if he's the president) are good guys. They made their showroom/repair shop available to my turning club for a few meetings, and either or both of them stayed around till maybe 9:30pm those nights. They let us use the showroom machinery.


So they're up in the NE? I assumed they were in California, since that's where the parts come from. They didn't have a NE accent haha


----------



## Kevin

JR Custom Calls said:


> They didn't have a NE accent haha



Well that's nothing. Moma Brink says I sound like I'm from Joizee.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## duncsuss

JR Custom Calls said:


> So they're up in the NE? I assumed they were in California, since that's where the parts come from. They didn't have a NE accent haha


Probably got a warehouse in CA, since the parts will most likely be arriving from China/Taiwan. Their main office is up here in Billerica, MA. As for accent ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> I got to thinking about that new Rikon sitting in a box in a basement in Michigan. Sure would like to have one with VS and a stouter motor.


UPGRADE! Do it, do it! It is time for me to upgrade to some better equipment. Now I am waiting for my local woodcraft to get in the new Laguna 24" lathe, the owner says he has 2 on order. I am seriously considering this lathe for my full size upgrade. It has some very unique features as well.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Hope you never need any customer service for that Laguna.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Hope you never need any customer service for that Laguna.


Yeah I now they suck for that, but I do really need to look at this lathe in person, besides I fix most everything myself anyways. And you know Laguna probably didn't build it anyways, seems like the Chinese build everything now.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Just go all blue! http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/845939/Rikon-20x37-Woodfast-Variable-Speed-Lathe-Model-70-450.aspx (even if the picture shows the old green color).


----------



## woodtickgreg

This is the new Laguna that I want to look at, the bed extension can be mounted in 4 places.
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/861251/Laguna-REVO-24-36-Lathe.aspx
It has a lot of very cool other features that I want in a full size lathe as well.
And yes, I know about Laguna's crappy customer service.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Here's a vid that caught my attention.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Check out the Nova DVR2024 while you are there... I've loved mine.


----------



## Schroedc

Oneway is the only way, Of course mine was free.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

SENC said:


> Check out the Nova DVR2024 while you are there... I've loved mine.


I have checked that one out as well, still in consideration.


----------



## Sprung

Greg, what do you currently have for a full size lathe that you would be upgrading from?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sprung said:


> Greg, what do you currently have for a full size lathe that you would be upgrading from?


I had a delta 1442 variable speed, sold it when I moved. Wasn't a bad lathe, never had any problems with it and I turned a ton of stuff with it. It was just underpowered, didn't have reverse, and was a reavs drive for the variable speed. The drive was a little noisy and you really couldn't fine tune it. It did teach me what I want in a lathe though. I want big power like 2hp or better, 220 is ok with me, outboard turning capabilities, electronic variable speed, mass, a 18" or better swing - 20" or better preferred. a solid tool rest and tailstock, 4k or less for a price would be good. I am very selective about a big purchase like this, I will take my time and do my research, check them out in person, etc. I looked at a lot of mini/midi's before I made up my mind. I am considering the new laguna 24", powermatic 3520, jet 1842-2, nova 2024, so far I like the features of the new Laguna the best but I want to see it first. I am not completely sold on any of them yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## khobson

Any issue with your Rikon 70-220VSR? I bought one last Saturday and finally got a chance to get it set up tonight and begin putting it through its paces. Unfortunately, about 5 minutes in I heard a loud pop coming from the box where the circuit board is located and that was the end! The rpm display was still on but the lathe wouldn't spin. I turned it off, waited a few minutes, then turned it back on only to hear it pop once again. At that point I unplugged everything and called it quits. I have emailed tech support, but won't be able to speak with anyone until tomorrow. I am hoping their customer service takes care of it....but only time will tell. Just wanted to see if you had any issues or if this is just an isolated incident.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mines still in the box, working a lot lately, I take it when I can.


----------



## jmurray

I put 5 or so hours in on mine, so far so good, sorry about your luck. I hope it's an isolated incident. I turned this little lidded box, I'm still learning so I tried to do something simple and just let the coolness of the wood shine. Didn't put a finish on the lid yet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## khobson

Called Rikon this morning and talked to Rod......he mentioned they had a couple of calls over the weekend with similar issues. The code 02 that displayed represents safety shutdown mode. He gave me the option of taking the lathe back to Woodcraft (although he said they may give me grief as they want warranty issue handled by manufacturers) or send out a new control board. Since the closest Woodcraft is 70 miles away I opted for the control board. Rod mentioned it was a straight forward process, instructions would be included, and he encouraged me to call him direct if I had any issues/questions or if I just wanted him to walk me through the process. The process was straight forward and simple. I felt like good about it after I hung up.......I am hoping the new control board installs as easily as I was led to believe and that it fixes the issue!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Rod is a cool dude. You'll be glad you chose Rikon


----------



## khobson

UPDATE: What I thought was going to be a new control board ended up being an entirely new control box....complete with zip tie to secure the wires coming out of the box...bubble wrapped and packaged quite well. I didn't have time to get to it this evening, but hope to swap them out tomorrow. So far.....so good....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## khobson

UPDATE: Had a chance to get the new control box installed this evening......and everything seems to be working. I did notice that two connections were reversed on the original control board in relation to how they are on the new one. I am going to take a pic and forward to Rod to see if that may have been the culprit. My electrical knowledge might fill a thimble so I have no idea. Didn't get a chance to really put the lathe through its paces since I needed to get all our gear loaded up so that I can take my youngest duck hunting in the morning. This is my 9 year old son's first year to get to go duck hunting and add to that a one year old lab that will have his first outing for duck and I have tried to make sure I have everything loaded and ready to go because I am sure that the excitement of those two will be more than enough to handle! I will give one last update once I get a chance to finish the piece that is still sitting in the chuck unfinished from the initial crash.....hopefully Sunday.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Glad to hear they took care of ya. Customer service goes a long way in future purchases and online reviews IMO

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## khobson

UPDATE: I was able to use the lathe to finish up the duck call exhaust tube I was working on last week when it cratered. I did snap a pic and send it to Rod to see if the reversed wires might hav been the source of the problem. Either way, I am extremely pleased with Rikon customer service! Based on the ease getting in touch with Rod, and his willingness to get out the replacement part...not to mention how quickly I received it...I would say there are a number of companies that could learn a thing or two about customer service! Rikon has made me a happy customer

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kazuma78

Any of you guys that have one of these, can they be broken down much? Could it be broken down to the point there there wasnt any single piece that weighed more than 60 or 65 pounds? Also, whats the model number on this?


----------



## manbuckwal

kazuma78 said:


> Any of you guys that have one of these, can they be broken down much? Could it be broken down to the point there there wasnt any single piece that weighed more than 60 or 65 pounds? Also, whats the model number on this?



The Rikon 70-100 total shipping weight is 89lbs per woodcraft site. The headstock and motor are bolted on so yeah they could be removed . You might be able to ship the motor, tool rest and tailstock seperately to get under 70lbs ?


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I'd almost bet that without the tail stock and tool rest, it would be right at 70 lbs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kazuma78

Is there a VS model of the 70-100? I am debating on whether to go with a mini or a midi for usefulness but weight is a big factor right now.


----------



## manbuckwal

kazuma78 said:


> Is there a VS model of the 70-100?



Mine is VS


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Mine isn't. But belt changes are super easy.. Looked at a couple JET models in Woodcraft, and they looked to be a little more difficult. The whole side pops open on the Rikon (where most of the others look to have a door... not big hand friendly IMO), making it super easy to reach in and change the belt location. I don't think they make the 70-100 in VS (at least, now. Perhaps Tom has an older one?). The Midi has VS, and is quite the lathe, but just looking at it, it would appear it probably weighs twice as much.


----------



## manbuckwal

JR Custom Calls said:


> Mine isn't. But belt changes are super easy.. Looked at a couple JET models in Woodcraft, and they looked to be a little more difficult. The whole side pops open on the Rikon (where most of the others look to have a door... not big hand friendly IMO), making it super easy to reach in and change the belt location. I don't think they make the 70-100 in VS (at least, now. Perhaps Tom has an older one?). The Midi has VS, and is quite the lathe, but just looking at it, it would appear it probably weighs twice as much.



It is variable speed, manual not electronic with six diff speeds. The belt is very easy to change speeds.


----------



## Final Strut

The variable speed Rikon mini is model #70-50 vs. They do not make them anymore but I am sure you could find a used one somewhere. I have one and am very happy with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78

I dont mind it being manual or electronic variable speed. id just like it to be variable speed haha


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Oh, well... I always associate variable speed with a lever or dial. But yeah, the 70-100 goes from like 450-3400 or something like that. I pretty much use 3 positions. Slowest for sanding, fastest for turning, and right in the middle for buffing.


----------



## khobson

The 70-220 is VS and has reverse. I don't believe they make a mini anymore that has VS. Mine has been a real joy to turn on and the reverse feature has been great for sanding. I also really like having a digital rpm read out.


----------



## MikeMD

My 70-050 VS (I think the first model they came out with) has the VS dial, but no reverse. Man, I'd like to have reverse on that thing. Granted it is my 'small' lathe for pens and small turnings. But still...like you said, Kris, it is great for sanding.


----------



## woodtickgreg

The rikon 70-220vsr midi lathe is on sale again for $549.95 at woodcraft, 100 bucks off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Horatio

I have an old Rikon 70-100 (or something) and its all beat up and most of the knobs and whatnot operate now by vice grips but all in all its a pretty decent machine. I bought it used at a pawn shop and it was fairly worn then.

It sat for 18 months and the it took a sledge and half a can of WD40 to get the spur drive out of the headstock. The indexing pin has long since been gone but nothing a screw driver can't do. Need vice grips to change belt set ups for speeds but otherwise that's a fairly simple process. And the tailstock shaft is stripped and the vice grips once again are needed to screw centers in and out. Other than that. I guess you could say its pretty tough in that it keeps running.

I'll get around to posting some pics of improved practice turnings over the weekend maybe.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## MikeMD

Sounds like the Blues Brothers' car after the chase!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

storatio said:


> I have an old Rikon 70-100 (or something) and its all beat up and most of the knobs and whatnot operate now by vice grips but all in all its a pretty decent machine. I bought it used at a pawn shop and it was fairly worn then.
> 
> It sat for 18 months and the it took a sledge and half a can of WD40 to get the spur drive out of the headstock. The indexing pin has long since been gone but nothing a screw driver can't do. Need vice grips to change belt set ups for speeds but otherwise that's a fairly simple process. And the tailstock shaft is stripped and the vice grips once again are needed to screw centers in and out. Other than that. I guess you could say its pretty tough in that it keeps running.
> 
> I'll get around to posting some pics of improved practice turnings over the weekend maybe.


Post it on Craigslist, Like new!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

